# Arthur Walker Pink



## reformedman (May 13, 2007)

A new guy at my church mentioned to me while discussing great authors, the point that A.W. Pink had a hard time towards the end of his life. He said something about being removed from the ministry and just sort of falling away. His point was to say that Pink in essence had a hard time toward the end of his life. 

I looked him up a bit in different places and can't find anything to validate this. In fact, not much is written on any thing having to do with the end of his ministry or his life. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 13, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Pink

It's Walkington not Walker.


----------



## Ivan (May 13, 2007)

Here is another link: http://www.theopedia.com/A.W._Pink

I don't know if it adds much to the previous link. Iain Murray wrote a book entitled, _The Life of A. W. Pink_. I think I might check on that.


----------



## bookslover (May 13, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Here is another link: http://www.theopedia.com/A.W._Pink
> 
> I don't know if it adds much to the previous link. Iain Murray wrote a book entitled, _The Life of A. W. Pink_. I think I might check on that.



Yes, Murray's book is in a second edition. Pink spent the last twelve years of his life in Stornoway, Scotland (way up in the far north of the country), editing his monthly magazine, "Studies in the Scriptures," and otherwise just more or less keeping to himself. He died in 1952, at 66. His wife, Vera, who continued to publish the magazine for a year and a half after he died (through December, 1953), died ten years later, in 1962 - ten years, to the day, after his funeral.

They are both buried in unmarked graves in Stornoway.


----------



## polemic_turtle (May 13, 2007)

They weren't accepted by any churches in those days: they were either too Calvinistic or not Calvinistic enough or credobaptist or something. So, they didn't go to church for years at a time( I believe ). Murray says this developed a surprising degree of Catholicity in Pink so that he encouraged that people keep the denominational fences low enough for fellowship( or something like that ). He wasn't the ideal example in not going to church, but he wasn't apostatizing.


----------



## KMK (May 14, 2007)

polemic_turtle said:


> They weren't accepted by any churches in those days: they were either too Calvinistic or not Calvinistic enough or credobaptist or something.



Haven't we all been in that place at one time or another? I don't fault Pink too hard. (But then again, I am a big fan)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 14, 2007)

Im a big fan of the O'l AW Pink!!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 14, 2007)

http://www.richbarrypress.com/New_RBP_Books.AW_Pink_Books

http://www.banneroftruth.org/pages/articles/article_detail.php?639


----------



## bookslover (May 14, 2007)

polemic_turtle said:


> They weren't accepted by any churches in those days: they were either too Calvinistic or not Calvinistic enough or credobaptist or something. So, they didn't go to church for years at a time( I believe ). Murray says this developed a surprising degree of Catholicity in Pink so that he encouraged that people keep the denominational fences low enough for fellowship( or something like that ). He wasn't the ideal example in not going to church, but he wasn't apostatizing.



Throw in his admittedly cranky personality into the mix, and you've pretty much got the whole picture.

I admire him greatly, though. He upheld Reformed thought during some pretty dry, theologically liberal decades in the 20th century.


----------

